# Creepy!



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

You really can buy anything at Costco.

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Uh-oh....Competition , Hootbob


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Very nice. I find the "Continental Silver" to be both a good value and Aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

LOL! We were just looking at this this morning!









Question is, is there an Outback model with a rear slide? I'm guessing a 5'er would not be a big seller!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That not creepy for me








I spray them every day
You would not believe how many times we pick them up and move them
Boy some of them weigh alot
CJ check ours out at www.haveline .com

Don


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Unbelievable!









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

It's inevitable, we're all gonna need one sooner or later.

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Bob:

This Domain Name is For Sale:
HaveLine.com $499









Guess everything truly IS for sale


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

My fault CJ
It www.havenline.com 
Thats true Mike
You know whats the worst is
When baby or youth one comes up the line
















Don


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I want to know where you store it after you buy it (assuming you don't need it right away)!


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Not me....I'm going to be stuffed


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I like what they did with Hunter Thompson, the writer. He was cremated and then his ashes were put into two huge sky rockets. His family threw a giant party where everyone toasted him and at the appropriate time they fired the rockets.

Reverie


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Reverie said:


> I like what they did with Hunter Thompson, the writer.Â He was cremated and then his ashes were put into two huge sky rockets.Â His family threw a giant party where everyone toasted him and at the appropriate time they fired the rockets.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]62333[/snapback]​


and the next morning a few miles away some guy walked out to his truck and wondered how it got so dusty all of a sudden!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Going to Costco today









Thor


----------

